# Suggestions for NW and W public/private lands for pheasant?



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi all,

Had a great hunt last year and am looking forward to returning this Fall. I like the NW corner of the state. Fewer birds but fewer hunters. It's just me and my dog so we only need to find 3 birds a day.

Last year was my first time out, and I mainly hit the PLOTS land as I was new to the area and didn't have a lot of time to scout. I'd like to see some new areas this year. If anyone has suggestions for good general areas in the NW corner of the state or anything north of I-94 I'd appreciate it. Not asking GPS coordinates to someone's honeyhole, just general areas where I might have more luck getting on private land not locked up by outfitters or landowners looking for steep access fees. Or public wildlife areas that you've seen holding a decent population of pheasant. I hunt with a Springer Spaniel so the heavier the cover the better.

If anyone is interested in getting together for a day's hunt let me know. If you know where to keep your muzzle pointed and have a few good stories I'm always up for company. Thanks in advance for any help!

UtahHunter


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the forum. :beer:

What area in the NW did you hunt last year?


----------



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Chris. I've enjoyed going through the various threads. Last year I was in Crosby and hunted in about a 50 mile radius of that town. I started out in Hettinger but wherever I saw birds I also saw signs. I headed north and found birds in windbreaks but those are tough to hunt with just one person. The birds just fly out the other side. :x

The CRP set aside as PLOTS worked the best for me and I'm looking for more of that kind of cover.

Thanks,
UtahHunter


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.

Please be aware that we have a new law this year that does not allow non-residents to hunt on PLOTS the first 7 days of the pheasant season.

The NW area has some great CRP in the Fortuna area.I haven't been out there for awhile though.


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Go over to the Watford City area. Good access on private land and a whole lot of federal grasslands open to all! Good luck.


----------



## Pointers01 (Oct 1, 2002)

I was unable to find the rule on Nonresidents and hunting the PLOTS on the North Dakota web site. We are planning on hunting the opening week and this would be a real inpact on our trip as we hunt public lands.
Thanks in advance
Pointers01


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This was a new law passed by our legislature.It will be in the new proclamation this fall.Go to the Hot Topics page here and read the thread...2003 NR Waterfowl Regulations.This is an article from the Bismarck Tribune.It has this paragraph...

Nonresidents will not be able to hunt pheasants on North Dakota Game and Fish Department wildlife management areas or on land enrolled in the Game and Fish Department Private Land Open to Sportsmen program from Oct. 11 through Oct. 17. However, nonresidents may hunt waterfowl and upland game, such as sharp-tailed grouse or partridge, during that time on WMAs and PLOTS areas. This new provision was passed by the state Legislature this year.


----------



## Pointers01 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the update on the PLOTS program and the inability for nonresidents to use it for the first 7 day's of the season. 
We have a small group of guy's (3 of us) who love working dogs and chasing birds, we hunted North Dakota last season (Had a ball) and hunted public lands for the opning week.
Looks like we are not welcome this year. Sad to be treated like a second rate sportsman, but can understand how locals (Residents) feel like they carry the brunt of guarding THEIR resourse. Hope the sportsman from the State I live in NEVER cop that attitude. We are all in this together and this only helps the anti's split us up.
So Sorry
Pointers01
:******:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Pointers01,

What's the big deal? Our season is 3 months long. I'm a ND resident who loves to hunt pheasants...I rarely hunt the the first part of the season due to the fact it's the middle of waterfowl hunting season. Please don't take this the wrong way but why would you want to be here on opening day when every relative and friend is here hunting every piece of cover. I met a couple GA guys, on this site, that are coming back this year the second weekend. They will have much less competition and will shoot just as many pheasants that will be a week better colored. The PLOTS and public land have become the NRs huntiing areas...keep asking for permission to hunt private land, most times it is better. The area around Oakes IS one of the most heavily posted areas in the state. There are plenty of pheasants 50 - 100 miles away on much less pressured land. And by the way you are not unwelcome. ND loves the NR's money they bring to the state. They are just trying to spread out the hunting for all involved.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Pointers01 said:


> Sad to be treated like a second rate sportsman, but can understand how locals (Residents) feel like they carry the brunt of guarding THEIR resourse. Hope the sportsman from the State I live in NEVER cop that attitude. We are all in this together and this only helps the anti's split us up.
> So Sorry
> Pointers01
> :******:


I understand your frustration, but I think you're going at it a bit harsh. The week after is just as good. But I don't think you have to yell at everyone in the state to prove your point. It's nice to have a perk every now and then for living here and paying taxes all year, despite low wages, cold weather, and family living away. But hey, there's still PLENTY of land to hunt!


----------



## marsue (Aug 8, 2003)

I read the fine print too late. Why did they sell me a license for the week of
October 12 to the 18 if I can not hunt on on NDGF and Plots? I wlll be hunting out of Edgeley. Where do I go to hunt? Should I just buy another license for the next week? No wonder the motels were empty during that week.

Martin


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Gentlemen, I think you can see a major part of the problem in this situation right here.

PLOTS is a good program, but if you cant come here and find a place to hunt just because you cant hunt on the 5% of CRP in the state that is enrolled in the program, then you are part of the problem, not the cure. Public land is a part of the equation, but if you are just working your way through the book going from dot to dot, we will need 5 million acres to make people anywhere near satisfied. and that aint going to happen. There is a ton of federal and private land out there open for you to hunt. Hunt it.

ND is not like some western states where you can hunt on just public land. It cant be. Over 90%is privately held, and most all the good pheasant stuff is. So saying you only hunt public stuff is a major problem with me, because then all you are saying is that because you dont want to work with landowners, you are willing to hammer and hammer the publi stuff so that I have to go see the farmers for anyplace I want to hunt. Sounds good doesnt it? :******:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The real question Marsue is "why did you buy a license before reading the regs?"

Also, you can change the dates of your license through the G&F...if not being able to hunt PLOTS is going to be an issue for I'd suggest you do so.

ALWAYS READ THE FINE PRINT.


----------



## marsue (Aug 8, 2003)

I missed the lottery in SD, so when I had a chance to buy a licence in ND I jumped on it because of the cap I have been readng about. I thought having to go to the back of the bus days were over.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Well I'm affraid to burst your bubble MARSUE...but until you become a resident of ND, you will always have the back of the bus!! Our fine state rewards us diehards for toughing it out here by letting us have first crack.

H2OfowlND


----------

